# JD 44 loader



## Jim Fulton (Aug 10, 2019)

morning all. I am in the process of looking for a JD 40 loader for my 455 JD diesel. I have purchased a JD 44 loader in next to new condition in Alberta and am going to pick it up as I have to deliver some equips up there anyhow. I was wondering if any one knows if it is possible to fit this to my tractor. I have purchased it already and it just needs picked up. I do want to keep my 60" mower on but I do not know if it will work or if it is a lot of work to retro fit. Any advice appreciated. If nothing else will re sell loader and just keep mowing. Thx, Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jim Fulton. From what I have read, the 44 loader won't fit the 455 tractor. Maybe a John Deere owner will jump in and give you some advise.


----------



## Jim Fulton (Aug 10, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Jim Fulton. From what I have read, the 44 loader won't fit the 455 tractor. Maybe a John Deere owner will jump in and give you some advise.


 Thankyou, I talked to John Deer and was told it should fit. I am going to get it any way and if it won't fit I will sell it unless I can modify easily. I really don't need it but I do like my 455. Thx. For your help..


----------

